# Corks, Natural or Synthetic?



## Grant (Mar 13, 2007)

Hi all, 


Should I be using natural or synthetic corks. Right now I am using synthetic and don't mind the extra money


Thanks


----------



## Wade E (Mar 13, 2007)

What kind of corker do you use, a floor or a dble lever hand? The
reason I ask this is that I have a dble lever hand corker and use
natural but after corking with this set-up it leaves a big dimple on
the top of the cork. Im wondering if for know I could switch and not
have the dimples!


----------



## masta (Mar 14, 2007)

Either one is fine and I have tried many different types over the past 5 years and the best so far are the Fine Vine Wines Perfect Agglomerate #9 x 1.75.


http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDetA.asp?PartNumber=2320A


----------



## jsmahoney (Mar 14, 2007)

I also use the same as masta and have no problems with them so far.


----------



## Grant (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi


I use a floor corker, figured $55 was worth the investment


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 15, 2007)

I have been using synthetic corks for wine that will be used soon, mostly whites, thinking if I give it away it will not be laid on its side, I have been using GEOS corks that masta has a link to above for my reds that will hopefully be aging for at least a year, however I just bought 900 natural corks also (the price was right). To help with the dimple with a two handed corked cut a 1/4" slice off a synthetic cork and put it on top of the cork you are inserting. (use it over and over)


----------

